# Brixton Yogathon, Sunday 26 Feb



## Yoga with Chris (Feb 13, 2012)

The first ever Brixton Yogathon takes place at Yoga Point, 122 Dalberg Road, Brixton at 10am on Sunday 26th Feb.

We will be doing 108 sun salutations and getting sponsored to raise money for the Prison Phoenix Trust, which supports yoga and meditation in prisons.

The yoga teacher from Brixton Prison will be there, along with a couple of ex-prisoners, including Nick Brewer, a former drug smuggler who got into yoga while serving a 10-year stretch in jail in Argentina and is now a yoga teacher. All the participants have committed to raise at least £108 in sponsorship. You can support us here.

Find out more about the event here.


----------

